
Knight News Challenge: Local Journalism Tool Development - CalmQuiet
http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/06/knight-news-challenge-building-a-new-tool-for-communication-across-neighborhood-boundaries/
======
FluidDjango
An intriguing approach to bringing the virtual into the real. But I think it's
going to need some more work before it does real "bridging" - rather than just
gawking.

Keep in mind that the project was developed as _art_ \- not back-and-forth
communication per se. Let's see what some creative hackers can do with it.

